# What happened to the Pennsylvania MECA events?



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Last year there were 7 solid events 6 2x pointers and one 3x pointer. This year I only see 2 on the schedule. Do these develop over the course of the year and should I expect to see more or is MECA just not getting sponsors for events this year?


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Howard (chefhow) was the driving person behind how successful this region has been the past several years. Building it from virtually no shows, to 5-8 shows per season.

He has some family and other things he needs to tend to this year, so last I heard, he does not have the time nor resources to commit to hosting events.

Also, he was getting resistance from MECA bc Howard wanted to get back to our roots and do SQ only events. thats how we started and consistently had 15sq vehicles per events.

Unless you have sponsors or backers or are independently wealthy, hosting events is a money pit. Trophy costs drive up the cost to do business astronomically. And they are such a double edged sword. 
you try and do really nice trophies which cost more money and noone shows up for those events (for whatever reason). Then you are stuck with unusable trophies, plaques whatever.
You do cheaper trophies to reduce costs and people complain about the trophies and refuse to come back.

I am taking a sabbatical from active competition to get things on track here as well. so I havent the time and definitely not the money to do an event.
I can help out and possible judge events if asked or needed, but thats about it.


In this day in age of competition--it isnt about shops hosting shows anymore--individuals can step up and host events. 
thats what I encourage people who want more events to do--contact Steve Stern at MECA, or Moe Sabourin at IASCA or Ralph Randall at USACi and talk to them about hosting an event.
Competitors need events, I am sure they will be willing to work with you to make it happen. dont rely on others to do things you can also do


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Thanks Mic. Yeah after posting this I read in the other thread that Howard had up. I wasn't sure how these events proliferated and I had no idea it was on him.  Certainly don't take my post as a "complaint" as that's not how it was intended. Merely wondering how events come about and why the deparity from this year vs last.

I wouldn't know the first thing about hosting an event and as such, probably can't fully appreciate all of the hard work that goes into putting one together. Hopefully someone will be able to get things rolling this season for our area.


----------



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

What exactly is the cost involved with hosting a show? I have a few events here locally I could possibly incorporate a show into. I also have a fantastic trophy source.
We do a few BBQ cook offs and plenty of car shows many of which are combined.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

The costs for a show are all a little different.
MECA charges no sanctioning fee but charges you $5 per competitor for a 1X show, $7 for a 2X show and $9 for a 3X show. The cost of judges for a 1X or 2X show is $50-$75 plus gas and lunch or 3x that for a 3X show since you have to have 3 judges. You are required to offer SPL, SQ and Show and Shine for a 2 or 3X show and you have to provide plaques at minimum for trophies. The costs for me were $500 for the first show and $350 for the other 5 shows PLUS score sheets and judges. I charged $25 pp/per class or entry for a 1 or 2X show and $65 for a 3X. 

Iasca charges a sanctioning fee of $75 for a 1X show, $250 for a 2X and $500 for a 3X show. Judges costs are the same and then trophies or medals. There is no per score sheet fee.

USACi I don't know as I haven't ever dealt with them.

Host shows is very easy, it's just not very cheap...


----------



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

If someone wanted to host a show down here in bucks county i have the location and can get corporate sponsors to fund it. Even cheaper if we incorporate with one of our other events. When you said expensive I was thinking thousands of dollars.
Here's a example of one of our events,this year will be the third annual. The car show guys flaked so we could fill the slot with a car audio event.
Just a idea.
Queforthetrrops.com


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Unless you are the event coordinator I would ask about holding a car stereo contest at a BBQ cook off. If you want to do SQ only let me know and Yeti may want to host an IASCA show. If you want to do MECA you have to do SQ,SPL and a car show.


----------



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

I am the event coordinator as well as a township supervisor. It wouldn't be a problem.


----------



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm just offing to help because I can and we are always looking for new events. I'm not a competitor just a enthusiast.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Shoot me an email and we can talk.
[email protected]


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

jel847 said:


> If someone wanted to host a show down here in bucks county i have the location and can get corporate sponsors to fund it. Even cheaper if we incorporate with one of our other events. When you said expensive I was thinking thousands of dollars.
> Here's a example of one of our events,this year will be the third annual. The car show guys flaked so we could fill the slot with a car audio event.
> Just a idea.
> Queforthetrrops.com


Did you mean Queforthetroops.com?


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

chefhow said:


> The costs for a show are all a little different.
> MECA charges no sanctioning fee but charges you $5 per competitor for a 1X show, $7 for a 2X show and $9 for a 3X show. The cost of judges for a 1X or 2X show is $50-$75 plus gas and lunch or 3x that for a 3X show since you have to have 3 judges. You are required to offer SPL, SQ and Show and Shine for a 2 or 3X show and you have to provide plaques at minimum for trophies. The costs for me were $500 for the first show and $350 for the other 5 shows PLUS score sheets and judges. I charged $25 pp/per class or entry for a 1 or 2X show and $65 for a 3X.
> 
> Iasca charges a sanctioning fee of $75 for a 1X show, $250 for a 2X and $500 for a 3X show. Judges costs are the same and then trophies or medals. There is no per score sheet fee.
> ...


Did these change from last year? wasn't IASCA last year $50 for a 1x and $1 a score sheet? For some reason I thought MECA was $250 a show and then the scoresheet fee. Forget where I heard that though. Interesting that IASCA went to a no scoresheet fee and MECA went to an all scoresheet fee, as I read that.

So the 500/350 was for awards and other non-org fees?


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

IASCA increased the 1x fee. nothing else has changed


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

pocket5s said:


> Did these change from last year? wasn't IASCA last year $50 for a 1x and $1 a score sheet? For some reason I thought MECA was $250 a show and then the scoresheet fee. Forget where I heard that though. Interesting that IASCA went to a no scoresheet fee and MECA went to an all scoresheet fee, as I read that.
> 
> So the 500/350 was for awards and other non-org fees?


MECA has always been a score sheet/per competitor fee only and no sanctioning fee.
The cost for the IASCA show has increased for a 1X show from $50 to $75 this year.

The $350/$500 is the costs of plaques, not even trophies for the shows to host a 2X MECA show. You have to have all categories offered as dictated by MECA and that means you have to have a TermPro meter and somebody to run the meter for SPL, a certified SQ judge and somebody to judge Show and Shine as well as ALL AWARDS FOR 1-3 place in EVERY CATEGORY FOR SQ, SPL and S&S!! You are looking at between $100-$150 for judges alone plus lunch for them and gas money to get them to where you are if it is more than 50-75 miles.


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

The car show requirement is a tad of a shame. On one hand if it weren't for the show and shine there probably wouldn't be any shows around here (a club tends to sponsor most of the shows here). On the other, that is what, 8 more trophies to buy for probably little participation in most cases.

I'm all for having audio shows in conjunction with car shows, but having attended many many shows over the years, these classes don't really fit with any traditional show. Seem more geared towards the audio competitors vehicles. Which may be the intent I guess.


----------



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

goodstuff said:


> Did you mean Queforthetroops.com?


Yes I did, good call!

Queforthetroops.com


----------



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

We could always make it a informal get together if we want. I can section off and reserve us a area. I will be there with my tent grill and coolers all weekend


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

pocket5s said:


> . On the other, that is what, 8 more trophies to buy for probably little participation in most cases.


Actually it's more like 8 classes with 3 trophies per class.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

jel847 said:


> We could always make it a informal get together if we want. I can section off and reserve us a area. I will be there with my tent grill and coolers all weekend


I would be up for making it an IASCA show simply because its cheaper to host and we could do Certificates for everyone as awards.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

jel847 said:


> If someone wanted to host a show down here in bucks county i have the location *and can get corporate sponsors to fund it. *Even cheaper if we incorporate with one of our other events. When you said expensive I was thinking thousands of dollars.
> Here's a example of one of our events,this year will be the third annual. The car show guys flaked so we could fill the slot with a car audio event.
> Just a idea.
> Queforthetrrops.com


 
That would be awesome.


----------

